# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad-Test: Die besten Mauspads für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad-Test: Die besten Mauspads für Gamer*

					Gerade für Gamer, die nichts dem Zufall überlassen wollen, ist ein gutes Mauspad Pflicht. Denn Mauspads unterstützen die Mausführung und damit die Präzision der Bewegungen im Spiel. Doch auch für alle anderen ist ein gutes Mauspad eine coole Sache.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad-Test: Die besten Mauspads für Gamer*


----------

